# Fastrack problems



## coachb6252 (Mar 6, 2015)

I need some advice regarding some issues with Lionel Fastback. I'm running into dead spots in the track. I did check out some youtube videos regarding finding and dealing with these dead spots. I'm looking for a simple way to check the track for power. Any suggestions?

Frustrated


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I run this around behind an engine, and I add my track cleaning car to create drag.


----------



## coachb6252 (Mar 6, 2015)

*voltage car*

Thanks...I'll check it out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can just provide a resistive load and use a voltmeter. The important part is you have to be drawing current to measure the voltage or you'll never find the high resistance joints.


----------



## whitesock (Feb 29, 2016)

*FasTrack Problem*



coachb6252 said:


> I need some advice regarding some issues with Lionel Fastback. I'm running into dead spots in the track. I did check out some youtube videos regarding finding and dealing with these dead spots. I'm looking for a simple way to check the track for power. Any suggestions?
> 
> Frustrated


I had some problems with dead spots. I installed multiply power runs from my transformer. Using 16 gauge stranded wire . The goal is to have constant voltage at several points of the fast track. Woodland scenes has a video on installing incline/declines. For a locomotive to make the incline will require constant voltage. Also saw this recommendations at several of locations at various train forums. It did fix my problems also.

Also, Lionel has a video about the center continuity problem. Talking about the center rail on 10 inch and 5 inch tracks. Remove the problem tracks and bend the center rail slightly to make a better contact. Both tracks will need to have the center pin bent slightly. Check the video out.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What scale are we dealing with? You have this in OO, but Lionel Fastrack comes in O-gauge and S-gauge. I assumed O-gauge, but who knows.


----------



## KevOpelli (Mar 22, 2016)

Did you make this car? How about a how to fior this project? Tnx


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I made the car. I found the seemingly elusive AC 0-30V meters on eBay, and then build the special isolated power supply needed to power them. I used a standard LM78L12 regulator, 220uf cap, and a 1N4003 diode. That feeds this VB1212LS-1W Isolated Power Module to provide the totally isolated power for the meter. The track voltage is connected directly to the measurement pins.

This is the power isolator I used.


----------



## KevOpelli (Mar 22, 2016)

*Thank you!*

I appreciate the info, I'm a newbie to trains. 
I did understand Some of the parts, but would not know how to put together to make it work! 
I'll research the item list you gave me, thank you. 
Kevin


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The hardest part is finding a suitable AC voltmeter. There were several on eBay a couple of years ago, now I can't find a one!


----------



## KevOpelli (Mar 22, 2016)

*Voltmeter*

I see several choices on eBay 321687978214, would thus one work?
It's great having a mth tech for a friend👦🏻
Tnx


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope.

Green 0v-30v *DC* Digital Display Panel Voltmeter LED

It has to be an AC meter.


----------



## KevOpelli (Mar 22, 2016)

*How about these*

EBay 281478533527 ? Mini size
Ty


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're still DC meters, they have to be AC meters for O-gauge.


----------



## KevOpelli (Mar 22, 2016)

*I'll keep looking*

Thanks for the info, we'll keep looking- Kevin


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm chasing some AC meters now, if I succeed, I'll post a link.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

This might seem like a bit of a silly solution, but try running a train on them. The train stops on the dead spots of course, so you'll be able to find the bad track and make some adjustments or replace it, and then you can see if that track is a problematic track or if it's another issue.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Wrong area to post you want O Scale or gauge 1/48.. this is OO 1/72


----------

